# Fifa 14 online !!!! So ridiculously hard !! It's a joke



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Got fifa last week an started ultimate team and I've got a good squad now rated 81 100 chemistry but online I just can't seem to win !! Here are some problems I've encountered!

My players are always soo clumsy! like when receiving balls opponents just seem to magicly just swipe ball no jockey or contain just walk by and ball for to their feet !

Defence also opponents seem to be able to make 3 passes then their in a one on one situation ? We're as I'm making 10-20 passes and still I'm confronted with a full back 4 after that !

Lag is a problem in every game ! I have 20 mb so not slow yet every game is a choppy stop start game that only seems to handicap me !

My players never feel sharp they always feel like their hungover or drugged up they have no enthusiasm ! 

How's everyone else's online experience been ?


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah I feel the same the worst for me is when the ball is in the air my team seem to run away from the ball or just look at it which really annoys me

My defence is the same they don't track their players or actually defend correctly


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I haven't got it yet but apparently it was designed for the next gen consoles which is why it's not as good on the current ones.

I'm getting it on xbox one on launch day so I'll report back once I've started


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought people only played Fifa online so they could shout abuse at each other and quit the game once they are losing? 

Lag has nothing to do with the speed of your connection. It is the quality of the connection that matters. 

Using wi-fi is often the main reason for many having lag.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Skilzo said:


> Yeah I feel the same the worst for me is when the ball is in the air my team seem to run away from the ball or just look at it which really annoys me
> 
> My defence is the same they don't track their players or actually defend correctly


It's annoying because I'm a good player often I play on world class and professional so not a bd player but online the game seems to be more of a five a side football match !


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

ps3 or xbox buddy ? the only thing i hate it the lob ball over the top and my players seem to stand still


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Ah its a piece of pi.. If your on xbox ill give you a lesson 

Remember, through balls kills defences.


----------

